# Good Read - Darker Than Night



## Q2XL (Oct 2, 2006)

I read the book already and it is a great book! 

I will send it to the first person that pm's me...free of charge. Just leave me your address and I will send it out tomorrow.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

My family used to have a place up by Clear Lake (just north of West Branch).
Every fall, me and some buddies would go up for some grouse hunting near county line road and do to some steelhead fishing on the AuSable. We would stay at our cabin and have dinner every night at the CLB (Clear lake bar) One time in the mid 90's, we (just 2 of us this time) got up there on a Sunday evening and went straight to the CLB for dinner. We stuck around and had a few drinks, there were a couple of rough looking locals in there that everyone stayed away from. Anyhow a little later a group of 4 young guys came in they said they were from the East Detroit area. They were drunk, rude and really cocky. Needless to say, they over step there bounds that night and started some crap. 1 of the young guys started some crap with a patron (a 70 year old retired cop), as I started walking over to them, they started shoving each other. I grabbed that kid by the throat and asked him how it felt to want to beat up someone old enough to be his grandfather. So my intention of emarrassing him helped and he kind of calmed down. One of his buddies was scared so he was just holding up a wall, the other 2 started talking crap to the 2 locals. The 2 locals got up and started to go after the other 2 kids. Luckily the 3 waitresses got the 2 locals to calm down and talked them into leaving. 
The 2 locals left and took their vehicle down to the Motel and waited for these kids to leave. One of the waitresses came in after walking the locals out. And told the 4 they'd better watch out, that these guys were crazy and that they really screwed up by messing with them. We made sure that the 4 didn't leave until the other 2 left. Which was like 3 in the morning at that time. 
After I started reading "Darker than night", I saw the side view of "Coco". That's when my heart started racing and I started shaking. Even after all these years I knew the heavier of the 2 locals was Coco Duvall. The other fellow was just a little shorter and skinny. I didn't get a good look at him, because I was more concerned with the bigger one, who seemed to be the aggressive one between the two of them.
I'm just thankful, I was helping the locals. My heart is racing now, just remembering that night and knowing who was involved with that scene.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Unfortunately it is not unusual for tourist's to come up here partying and act in a manner considered unacceptable by the locals. The "I'm from detroit" thing with a puffed out chest usually gets the same response all over the northern parts of the state. The Duvall brother got carried away, they should not have done what they did.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

swampbuck said:


> Unfortunately it is not unusual for tourist's to come up here partying and act in a manner considered unacceptable by the locals. The "I'm from detroit" thing with a puffed out chest usually gets the same response all over the northern parts of the state. The Duvall brother got carried away, they should not have done what they did.


Your right and it's a shame that it happens. There's a lot of flatlanders that come up there and act like they're better than the locals. If you ask me there's a lot of prejudice on the locals part as well. I mean, snowmobiliers come in the bars and everyone is one big happy family. When you get hunters up there or weekenders, it's like you have the plaque. Heck, even when we go to Rose City for my wife's sides family reunion, we still get called flatlanders. To a point of making it uncomfortable. So me and my brother in law usually, will drop the women folk up and go golfing and get drunk and return when the party was over. 
I was going to the CLB for years, without ever having a dialogue with the locals, even the waitresses were not very personable. After I helped with the bar fight, I was accepted up there. Heck, I even drank for free and they kept the bar open to 4 that night. I do understand why they act like that. But, it still isn't right. I think our lifestyles have something to do with it as well. Up North is a very laid back type way of living, where as down here everything is fast paced and hectic. 
Here's a funny example. About 10 years ago we went up for a wedding in Rose City. At the church, the bride and groom were in a suit and dress. The reception was at the Ogemaw county fairgrounds. We showed up still dressed up. The whole wedding party showed up in blue jeans and flannel shirts. Cowboy hats, skoal cans in the back pockets with their work boots with mud and cow crap on them, believe me it was easy to smell. As the newlyweds are making there rounds, they came up to us and thanked us for driving up. All the while the groom is spitting into is spit cup.
Not saying we were better than them, just saying it was a whole lot different for us. But not different for them.


----------



## wildboar6768 (Aug 2, 2000)

mcanes - Thanks for bringing back those fond memories of the CLB. That was one hell of a night.:SHOCKED:


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

If they treat you bad because your a "flatlander" that is WRONG. I was reffering to those who get carried away because they are up north, and your right it is unfortunate. I believe that most residents up here are very friendly. Unless they have encountered several problems, such as a local working in the bar probably has.

The term flatlander is not generally a derogatory term. that term is very common around here. I have many friends who are "flatlanders". anyone who is friendly and personable will find more friends than they know what to do with. People who come up here thinking they are joe bada## or somehow superior because they live in the city will find more enemys than they know what to do with. I would expect the same when I go south or north for that matter.

As far as the"flatlander" thing goes, I have heard NLP residents reffered to as Trolls because we live under the bridge. And UP residents are Yoopers. ITS ONLY DEROGATORY IF SOMEONES ACTIONS MAKE IT THAT WAY.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

We have always hunted just to the north of Mio. Have plenty of friends that hunt nearby to Mio. They all know this story well.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I am aware of the story and it shows that no matter where you are it is possible to run into evil at any time.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I just went on line for the show, this espisode was taken off the list. 

Wonder why?

Rich


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

Here we go, link to episode 68 missing hunters on youtube, 5 part series.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aOQfkd4Iuw&feature=related


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

swampbuck said:


> If they treat you bad because your a "flatlander" that is WRONG. I was reffering to those who get carried away because they are up north, and your right it is unfortunate. I believe that most residents up here are very friendly. Unless they have encountered several problems, such as a local working in the bar probably has.
> 
> The term flatlander is not generally a derogatory term. that term is very common around here. I have many friends who are "flatlanders". anyone who is friendly and personable will find more friends than they know what to do with. People who come up here thinking they are joe bada## or somehow superior because they live in the city will find more enemys than they know what to do with. I would expect the same when I go south or north for that matter.
> 
> As far as the"flatlander" thing goes, I have heard NLP residents reffered to as Trolls because we live under the bridge. And UP residents are Yoopers. ITS ONLY DEROGATORY IF SOMEONES ACTIONS MAKE IT THAT WAY.


I've been lucky enough to live in the NLP for over ten years. Prior to here I was out west, working in south central LA to be exact. I'm not impressed with the city boys and the crappy attitudes some bring with them. Like you I too have 'flatlander' friends that come up on weekends, I even look after their places. I'll even tell people where to hunt and fish if they ask, just not on this board.


----------



## spooledbseries (Aug 15, 2008)

Watching it now


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

I watched it on U-Tube last night all I can say is WOW:yikes: Iwas living in Wisconsin when all of this went down so I never herd about it. I am glad that the old lady came forward, but I believe anyone who witnessed this should be charged her included. Someone should have broke this up when the bats came out. The bar should also be liable as well in my opinion. What was the bar tended thinking??? They should have called the cops before it got to this point. If the bar tended would have served someone they know is drunk and they killed someone they would be liable. A bar fight where a couple of punchs are thrown is one thing, punch here a punch there someone goes down everyone around usually breaks it up. But to see someone pull out a bat its time to take some serious action.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

My brother ran into Rex Duval today at my brothers place of employment. Rex was there to "visit" one of his brothers, JR.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

gunna have to find time to check this out over the weekend.


----------



## mandi (Sep 24, 2007)

That whole family is sad - one of the men's daughers was just sentenced to jail for killing a man (just within the last month). In the paper, they wrote that her father was one of the men in this Mio case, and her stepfather was in jail for killing her mom. Such a sad and messed up family.

http://www.monroenews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090828/NEWS01/708289978



My dad deer hunted and partied up there quite a bit around that time, he knew that whole family. If I'm not mistaken didn't they grow up in Monroe and move up there later? I know he went to school with some of the family? He said if he walked in a bar up north with them in it, he turned around and walked back out. He was friendly with them, but could tell they were bad news and just stayed away.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

After reading that book, I can say I lost a lot of faith in our justice system. No way those guys should have been found guilty. Not even close. Do I believe they did it? Probably. But probably sure isn't enough for a conviction. That is truly a pathetic display of jury duty.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Ieatantlers said:


> After reading that book, I can say I lost a lot of faith in our justice system. No way those guys should have been found guilty. Not even close. Do I believe they did it? Probably. But probably sure isn't enough for a conviction. That is truly a pathetic display of jury duty.


 
I read the book and lost a lot of faith in people. I look at strangers in a whole new light and I hunt with one eye open for deer, and the other watching my back!


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Ieatantlers said:


> After reading that book, I can say I lost a lot of faith in our justice system. No way those guys should have been found guilty. Not even close. Do I believe they did it? Probably. But probably sure isn't enough for a conviction. That is truly a pathetic display of jury duty.


Lots of what if's and hear say, true. But why is it necessary to show physical evidence? Was justice served? I think so. 
I lost faith in our system years ago. How many times has a guilty party got off because of a loophole or technicallity. I sure would like to see how many times that's happened.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Blueump said:


> I read the book and lost a lot of faith in people. I look at strangers in a whole new light and I hunt with one eye open for deer, and the other watching my back!


I lost faith in people a long time ago. That's why I got my CPL as soon as I turned 21. Sad society we live in.


----------



## spooledbseries (Aug 15, 2008)

Reminds me of a few years ago when I was squirrel hunting. I was walking out on a two track and all of a sudden a guy walks out of some bushes and starts talking to me. He had no camo on at all and was acting really weird. He kept looking at my 870 then looking at me. I tucked my squirrel in my pants pocket and put both hands on my gun and held it TIGHT. He just wouldnt stop and kept talking. I told him I had to go and started walking out again. Then he started following me talking more. So I stopped and waited for him to catch up. He walked next to me the whole way to my car and waiting while I got stuff loaded up. I didnt even get out of my hunting clothes I just unloaded my gun cased it up and left. I still think about that every time I go there.:yikes:


----------



## zac_369 (Feb 21, 2008)

Am I missing something or is this right. After watching the video's on youtube it's my understanding that the 2 missing hunters never made it up to their cabin. But the second female witness, sliwinski i think, is saying the whole thing started over a dispute between a deer that was shot. Seems to me like they would have went to the cabin first before going out hunting?


----------



## Direwolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

From what I remember from reading the book a couple of years ago:

The 2 hunters were expected to go to their usual deer camp that was on the WEST side (White Cloud or thereabouts if I remember). Their friends/family were there but they never showed up. That's where they first started looking for them. Then they started to get some reports of the 2 being seen in the Mio area. The book speculates the 2 decided to visit a friend who lived in the Mio area (although the friend said they never stopped by). Nothing clear about this dispute over the shot deer. Not clear to me if they did any hunting at all.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

spooledbseries said:


> Reminds me of a few years ago when I was squirrel hunting. I was walking out on a two track and all of a sudden a guy walks out of some bushes and starts talking to me. He had no camo on at all and was acting really weird. He kept looking at my 870 then looking at me. I tucked my squirrel in my pants pocket and put both hands on my gun and held it TIGHT. He just wouldnt stop and kept talking. I told him I had to go and started walking out again. Then he started following me talking more. So I stopped and waited for him to catch up. He walked next to me the whole way to my car and waiting while I got stuff loaded up. I didnt even get out of my hunting clothes I just unloaded my gun cased it up and left. I still think about that every time I go there.:yikes:


I think I would have gotten in the car without unloading the gun, It would have been next to me on the front seat.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

I read the book and its a good read. The scary part is that according to the book there were 5 guys involved in the beating death's, That means that there are 3 still out there.


----------



## smokn38 (Oct 7, 2008)

Bluesuten said:


> The Sweater Letter is another good one about a husband that shoots his wife in Ontagonaon during Deer season in 1992. Excellent read.


An excellent story. All the points of interest where that murder happened occur right around our cabin.


----------



## Drop Tine (Aug 29, 2006)

Just finished the book (read it in two days!!) and all I can say is WOW! That is one effed up family. I mean it is straight out of Deliverance, but worse. Everyone is related to each other, they passed around women like they were footballs. The story is so convaluted with wives, ex-wives, girlfriends, ex-girlfriends, of the Duvalls, it's very difficult to keep track. On top of that, everyone had a nickname and no one used real names when talking about stuff.
Although, to be honest, the hunters that were killed were a-holes that weekend. No, they didn't deserve to be killed, but what kind of idot go into a strange town up north, starts getting beligerently drunk, starts grabbing girls asses in the bar (the girls were with other men at the time), as well as starts grinding his, um, pelvic region into the girls butt as she's bending over playing pool? Especially after the Duvalls walked in, whom the hunters had had an argument with that day regarding a recovered deer in the middle of the woods.
I'm all for having a good time up north, but that is just way overboard. Again, not deserving to have their head bashed in (and split open like a melon as the book quotes the Duvalls saying) by a baseball bat in the woods, but these guys - the hunters - were definitely pushing the line.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Ieatantlers said:


> After reading that book, I can say I lost a lot of faith in our justice system. No way those guys should have been found guilty. Not even close. Do I believe they did it? Probably. But probably sure isn't enough for a conviction. That is truly a pathetic display of jury duty.


There was an I witness to the crime and her name was Bard Budrou. How would you react if you were on that jury and she told the tale of how she witnessed these guys bash two mens heads open with baseball bats?

Side note: My cabin is in Curtisville,just a few miles from some of the places the Duvall's live. My dad and I were up there last weekend and were talking to a old timer who lives next to us. He told us that the hunters and the Duvalls set up a sex date with the hunters and one of the Duvalls girlfriends. After the guys got done the left her and refused to pay up. They were killed down the road from Linkers as the story says and the old timer claims they dumped the bodies in an old mine shaft somewhere around Mckinley. Those guys will never turn up no matter where their remains are.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Ieatantlers said:


> To me, the hunters sounded like scumbags anyhow. Being married with 2 children, I could never imagine pulling the crap they did with other women. Just two less pieces of scum off the face of the earth. 4 counting the duvalls.


This is a pretty crappy thing to say. I am glad I do not know you. Sure they probably were the best guys in the world. They went up to deer camp to party and have a good time, but did they deserve to get beaten to death? Nope. A simple ass whooping probably done the job but the Duvalls took it to far and are rotting in a cell for it.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Boardman Brookies said:


> This is a pretty crappy thing to say. I am glad I do not know you. Sure they probably were the best guys in the world. They went up to deer camp to party and have a good time, but did they deserve to get beaten to death? Nope. A simple ass whooping probably done the job but the Duvalls took it to far and are rotting in a cell for it.


 

Not just crappy, but totally uncalled for and disgusting! :rant: Trying to justify the killings becuse the guys were out of line in their actions makes me want to puke! :rant: People that think like that need to be in a cell right next to the Duvalls! :rant: They have no place in our society! :rant:

That post ticks me off! :rant::rant:


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Ieatantlers said:


> I've never seen so many :rant: in one post. Geez, I never said it was justified either. Just said its two less scumbags gone...
> 
> If your significant other was cheating on you, what would you want to do to the perp? You guys need to settle down a little.:lol:


No you said it was *4* scumbags gone! The 2 that were murdered and the 2 that are in jail. 

Two men are killed after flirting - while away on a hunting trip and they are scumbags? How many other men are guilty of the same capital crime? I sure hope none of the family members read this forum. Calling the victims of this crime "scum" is totally irresponsible. Your response completely disgusts me! :rant:
_*
If ever there was a need for a public apology - this is it!*_


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

Ieatantlers said:


> To me, the hunters sounded like scumbags anyhow. Being married with 2 children, I could never imagine pulling the crap they did with other women. Just two less pieces of scum off the face of the earth. 4 counting the duvalls.


 You don't know what they did with other women. Just as you say there was no proof what happened there is no proof these hunters did anything wrong. For you to say a statement like the one above tells me alot about you and I don't like it. I usually try not to judge people from their posts but you make that pretty hard.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

There ya go. I deleted my comments since you guys are so concerned about them. :gaga:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Ieatantlers said:


> Who admitted to having at least 9 drinks that night. Who changed her story several times. Who was getting 100,000 for her testimony. Not to mention the 50 conflicting stories from other people. The bar tender/owner saying he saw them leave, with no problems, and said the Duvalls were never even there that day. They never even established what day it happened. They officially claimed Sunday night. But if they were supposed to be home at 6 pm on Sunday, what were they still doing up in Mio? Since both men were so timely according to family. Then all these people claimed they were fed to pigs, but when they searched every area they ever had pigs, not one human bone was found.
> 
> There is way to much doubt for a conviction. I would bet a majority of lawyers were very surprised by the end result. I agree, they probably did it. But that is supposed to not be good enough in our court system.


Have you ever served on jury duty? You'd be even more appalled. 
The most ironic thing about it is the judge's speech to prospectiver jurors about how,, "_our judicial system is in place because, it's stood the test of time and it works, blah, blah, blah"_ The bottomline is,, it doesn't.

I'm on the other side of argument though,, I think the State proved, "beyond reasonable doubt" that these criminals were guilty.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Blueump said:


> _*If ever there was a need for a public apology - this is it!*_





Ieatantlers said:


> There ya go. I deleted my comments since you guys are so concerned about them. :gaga:


 
That's a mature apology!


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Blueump said:


> That's a mature apology!


K. 

I'm sorry that I believe people who try cheating on their spouses are scumbags.


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Stories like these is exactly why I got my CPL 4 years ago, and have a .357 tucked in the waistband during ANY kind of hunting. I don't trust ANYONE out there. I've ran into some really odd characters.

I've hunted with "friends of friends" and some were not all there....some i remember watching them at 4:30am popping a handful of pills...pain killing mixtures, vicodine, percocet, valume, darvisets...(sp)

Harmless goofs (character wise), but i remember telling my buddy that i'm hunting as FAAAR away from these turds as possible.

Some people are just wired wrong period....Then there are those that god knows what their "on" these days, and what happens to their brains and psyche when whatever they've "taken" starts kicking in.

Alot of people have NO BUSINESS being out in the woods with any kind of weapon in their hand.

So the only person you can REALLY trust out there to get you home safe is YOURSELF. In the end, YOU are all you have.

If you hunt stateland regularly, I STRONGLY suggest you invest in some classes and get yourself a CPL.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

The killings had nothing to do with hunting and while the cold case story was accurate, the book was sensationalized. The case was well publicized around here during the trial and the evidence was certainly lacking, however I believe they put the right guys away.

But just like any fight it takes two to tangle and from what I have always heard it was started by the victims. I used to spend a lot of time at linkers and the other bars in that area with my ex-wifes band and others back then. The story was never much of a secret....Either way the victims did not deserve to die.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

GuT_PiLe said:


> Stories like these is exactly why I got my CPL 4 years ago, and have a .357 tucked in the waistband during ANY kind of hunting. I don't trust ANYONE out there. I've ran into some really odd characters.
> 
> I've hunted with "friends of friends" and some were not all there....some i remember watching them at 4:30am popping a handful of pills...pain killing mixtures, vicodine, percocet, valume, darvisets...(sp)
> 
> ...


Amen brother, thats partly why i got mine a couple years ago. I hunt state land all the time and never go out anymore without my 44 with me. better safe than sorry.


----------



## BKilla_13 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have not read the story but it kinda reminds me of Marion Springs :yikes:. No offense to anyone who lives there, I have family there. Wait what am I worried about, they don't have computers in Marion Springs :lol:.


----------



## awfulpotent (Oct 14, 2003)

here is a couple of pictures of the Duvall bros
http://www.state.mi.us/mdoc/asp/otis2profile.asp?mdocNumber=476526

http://www.state.mi.us/mdoc/asp/otis2profile.asp?mdocNumber=476519


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

gunfun13 said:


> My dad read it and it scared the hell out of him. .... I won't read it, my mind plays enough games with me while I'm walking to my stand in the dark.


AMEN to that Brother...:tdo12:


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

Linker's Lost Creek Lodge was a bar that at one time was a landing strip for small planes that made the trip up north. Steve Linker bought it from a guy named Powser on land contract back in the early 80's. My buddies and I spent a lot of time there. If we wern't there to party we where spending the weekend snowmobiling the area and staying upstairs as guests of the lodge. The bar was allways packed during deer season having rock and roll bands from all over the state. You could expect to see 18 year olds to 80 year old locals anytime you went there. I was more than likeky there that weekend seeing as how it was Nov. 22nd. It was all fun and games where everyone seemed to get along. What baffles me is that this could have happened and no one knew it?. My god there had to have been a grizzly scene where these murders took place. My quess is that it didn't happen right out front but instead off to the side. This parking lot is all dirt and the whole property is probablly 20 + acres. 
To this day I still stop in for fish dinner on Fridays. It is now called Powser's again. My son and his buddy are on their way north as I type this to my cabin 4 miles from where this happened. 
Back then as now sh;; happens, but this should have never eneded this way. I look back on the good old days and thank the powers above that I'm not one of the casuallties. Do I think they did it? most definitly, Is this the norm? Absoultly not.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

gunfun13 said:


> My dad read it and it scared the hell out of him. He's not a hunter, and he encouraged me to get a CCW after reading it so I can carry while I'm bow hunting. He's convinced there are alot of crazy ******** out there now. I won't read it, my mind plays enough games with me while I'm walking to my stand in the dark.


 funny how it can do just that.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

rick said:


> Linker's Lost Creek Lodge was a bar that at one time was a landing strip for small planes that made the trip up north. Steve Linker bought it from a guy named Powser on land contract back in the early 80's. My buddies and I spent a lot of time there. If we wern't there to party we where spending the weekend snowmobiling the area and staying upstairs as guests of the lodge. The bar was allways packed during deer season having rock and roll bands from all over the state. You could expect to see 18 year olds to 80 year old locals anytime you went there. I was more than likeky there that weekend seeing as how it was Nov. 22nd. It was all fun and games where everyone seemed to get along. What baffles me is that this could have happened and no one knew it?. My god there had to have been a grizzly scene where these murders took place. My quess is that it didn't happen right out front but instead off to the side. This parking lot is all dirt and the whole property is probablly 20 + acres.
> To this day I still stop in for fish dinner on Fridays. It is now called Powser's again. My son and his buddy are on their way north as I type this to my cabin 4 miles from where this happened.
> Back then as now sh;; happens, but this should have never eneded this way. I look back on the good old days and thank the powers above that I'm not one of the casuallties. Do I think they did it? most definitly, Is this the norm? Absoultly not.


I knew that bar sounded familiar. I know Steve Powsers' younger brother. Me and my other buddies were invited to go up there a few times, just never made it. This is definitely a small world.


----------



## delloro (Aug 31, 2007)

mcanes1 said:


> I lost faith in our system years ago. How many times has a guilty party got off because of a loophole or technicallity. I sure would like to see how many times that's happened.


don't lose faith, lower your standards instead. of all the justice systems I have heard about, ours is as good as any. justice is an extraordinarily difficult thing. so difficult, that many people and societies have turned to religion for justice.

"Technicalities" and "loopholes" are also known as "rights," especially when you are innocent but in the system. the reason we let people off when those rights are violated in twofold: one, to make damn sure the innocent are not wrongly convicted. two, to punish the cops with the thing they hate the most, the idea that the perp they collared could go free, though guilty, or at least probably guilty. apparently, it is a very effective deterrent, as cops hate to lose their man.

so, if you realize that justice is imperfect at best, our system is not so bad. 

don't get me wrong; I am a pro death penalty law-and-order type, but my faith in the system was restored when I lowered my standards.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I read the book this year and today I visited the scene of the crime on a bike ride. The Sky Ranch is under new ownership and is open. Had a great Alaskan beer there while talking to the new owners.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Ieatantlers said:


> After reading that book, I can say I lost a lot of faith in our justice system. No way those guys should have been found guilty. Not even close. Do I believe they did it? Probably. But probably sure isn't enough for a conviction. That is truly a pathetic display of jury duty.


Our justice system says we have the right to be judged by a jury of our peers. The jury pool is selected from the county where the crime was committed. After years, or from the sounds of some of the posts on here maybe decades of scaring local residents, the Duvall's were judged by the same people they had had run-ins with for a long time. Their run-ins were not limited to just people from downstate. One thing people like that never consider when they run rough shod over the people in their communities is that those people may make up their jury some day. Even if the evidence was circumstantial, I believe the jury got this one right. The Duvall's past deeds, and the reputation they worked so hard to maintain, finally caught up with them.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Biggbear said:


> Our justice system says we have the right to be judged by a jury of our peers. The jury pool is selected from the county where the crime was committed. After years, or from the sounds of some of the posts on here maybe decades of scaring local residents, the Duvall's were judged by the same people they had had run-ins with for a long time. Their run-ins were not limited to just people from downstate. One thing people like that never consider when they run rough shod over the people in their communities is that those people may make up their jury some day. Even if the evidence was circumstantial, I believe the jury got this one right. The Duvall's past deeds, and the reputation they worked so hard to maintain, finally caught up with them.


The evidence wasn’t circumstantial. They found teeth from the victims (dna confirmed) in the Duvall’s hog pen


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Read the book and remember when it happened. It was big news when they disappeared. The Duvalls didn't do themselves any favor when they took the stand. I think the jury got it right and they're where they belong.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Ieatantlers said:


> After reading that book, I can say I lost a lot of faith in our justice system. No way those guys should have been found guilty. Not even close. Do I believe they did it? Probably. But probably sure isn't enough for a conviction. That is truly a pathetic display of jury duty.


Our justice system says we have the right to be judged by a jury of our peers. The jury pool is selected from the county where the crime was committed. After years, or from the sounds of some of the posts on here maybe decades of scaring local residents, the Duvall's were judged by the same people they had had run-ins with for a long time. Their run-ins were not limited to just people from downstate. One thing people like that never consider when they run rough shod over the people in their communities is that those people may make up their jury some day. Even if the evidence was circumstantial, I believe the jury got this one right. The Duvall's past deeds, and the reputation they worked so hard to maintain finally caught up with them.


swampbuck said:


> The evidence wasn’t circumstantial. They found teeth from the victims (dna confirmed) in the Duvall’s hog pen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I haven't read the book yet, but it seemed to me that there was some sort of conclusive evidence. A few on here seemed to indicate the evidence was less than stellar.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

#1 takeaway lesson: when you are out of town, in a rural area, act respectful to the locals. Don't attract attention. You never know who is sitting there...


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

swampbuck said:


> The evidence wasn’t circumstantial. They found teeth from the victims (dna confirmed) in the Duvall’s hog pen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Where did you find this information? I have followed this case very close for 25+ years. We have property very close to several of the old Duvall home in the South Branch/Curtisville area. I remember encountering both Coco and Jr at times in the area too. Point is, unless something new has been discovered recently, not a shred of physical evidence of any remains of Tyll and Ognjan have ever been found.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, blast from the past, this thread is old !
Reminds me of the Romploa post that gets resurrected every now and then.


Duvalls's did it
The buck is real LOL


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

swampbuck said:


> The evidence wasn’t circumstantial. They found teeth from the victims (dna confirmed) in the Duvall’s hog pen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I didn't read about any DNA confirmed teeth in the book. No parts of their bodies were ever found. There was an eye witness to the murders that was the key to their convictions, which is not circumstantial. They had also bragged about the killings to other people, who testified too.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

https://tntcrimes.com/duvall/
Listen to it...


----------

